# Lucky Star manga vol 1



## mameks (Nov 26, 2010)

Why the fuck is it so expensive/hard to find?
On Amazon, it's like, £190 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 every other fucking volume's seriously cheap...it makes no sense...


----------



## DarkShinigami (Nov 26, 2010)

holy shit good thing i want planning o buy it(but probably would of on impulse along the way)


----------



## Aogu (Nov 26, 2010)

Well when I went to MCM they had the other volumes, but even though I was there 9 o'clock Saturday all 4 stall holders I asked (they all had other volumes) said it had sold out within 2 hours on the preview day on Friday!

But if your willing to pay me £25 up front and then another £25 I will go and look in a place I saw one about 3 weeks ago that I shall not disclose, but is a train journey away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I may go have a look in town tomorrow though in which case I'll have a rummage. Depends on work.


----------



## mameks (Nov 26, 2010)

Aogu said:
			
		

> Well when I went to MCM they had the other volumes, but even though I was there 9 o'clock Saturday all 4 stall holders I asked (they all had other volumes) said it had sold out within 2 hours on the preview day on Friday!
> 
> But if your willing to pay me £25 up front and then another £25 I will go and look in a place I saw one about 3 weeks ago that I shall not disclose, but is a train journey away.
> 
> ...


It's seriously popular, 'cos it has the choco cornet in it x3
Yeah, of course I'll pay that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


not
Thanks, that'd great.


----------



## Aogu (Nov 26, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Yeah, of course I'll pay that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a good thing I waas randomly f-ing about with my mouse, highlighting stuff. Though of course I wouldn't do that to you! Or do it anyway. BTW Who the **** would pay for lucky star!


----------



## mameks (Nov 26, 2010)

Aogu said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 26, 2010)

I have all of the Volumes so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At my local book store, they still have 15 copies of them


----------



## Aogu (Nov 26, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> I have all of the Volumes so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Clearly the people who you live amongst are rational, sensible, mature people. Hence the lack of lucky star sales.

(Though perhaps it would be expedient to purchase a few copies and sell them for a £80, if people really are paying £109 for it!)


----------



## mameks (Nov 26, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> I have all of the Volumes so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much are said volumes?


----------



## pitman (Nov 27, 2010)

Same thing happened to me with Saikano vol 7 people are selling it at minimum 150$, that's fricking crazy. I can buy the entire Calvin & Hobbes in less than that.


----------



## tenshinoneko (Dec 11, 2010)

cant it be found @ borders?


----------



## mameks (Dec 11, 2010)

tenshinoneko said:
			
		

> cant it be found @ borders?


No, sorry.
EDIT: Actually, a site I order from sometimes has it for 7.15euros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I'm not going to say where 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bookdepository


----------

